# Broken boards you can't get rid off



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

All you need now is some lumber and screws and you got a sweet bench.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

freshy said:


> All you need now is some lumber and screws and you got a sweet bench.


+100 that IS a VERY sweet bench


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Hang them on the wall or something.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Burn them........n a ceremony............to placate the Gods.................


----------



## Beauvdvelden (Apr 2, 2020)

Heyy, I really like your bench. Do you mabey got some dimensions? or something so I can recreate it? Thanks


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Someone just contacted me about buying a few boards to make a shelf.
I'm not big on wrecking boards to make selves, but I did have some fucked up ones.
They also said they were gonna build it themselves.

I offered to build it for them.

So here it is, the first shelves I've ever made with snowboards.
All these boards were actually being used as shelves at my house, but I had them wedged between the 2 walls in the walk in closet.
So they all had to be 157-158 to fit properly.

$115 for it, with just under $50 bucks for hardware.

TT


----------

